# AquaScaping tools?



## ale36 (15 Feb 2013)

What tools would a beginner need?
what would be the best "budget" tools for a beginner aquascaper and where would it be the best place to get them from?


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Feb 2013)

You can but 25cm stainless steel straight tweezers, angled tweezers, straight scissors, curved scissors and spring scissors on Ebay for less than 5 quid each  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deano3 (15 Feb 2013)

I made a thread about this a while ago I ended up buying a set of 5 for around 35 pounds I think, it had straight and angled scissors , 2 pairs of tweezers and a substrate leveler , decent gear aswel will have a look when get onto laptop

Thanks Dean


----------



## GillesF (15 Feb 2013)

Don't get those on Ebay, they bend really easily. You're better off getting a pair from Aquariumplantfood or another sponsor. Yes, you pay more but the quality is MUCH better/stronger!


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Feb 2013)

GillesF said:


> Don't get those on Ebay, they bend really easily. You're better off getting a pair from Aquariumplantfood or another sponsor. Yes, you pay more but the quality is MUCH better/stronger!


I have 6 tools all about a year old. In perfect condition. I use these almost every day

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ale36 (15 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> I have 6 tools all about a year old. In perfect condition. I use these almost every day


 
Jack where did you get your from, do you know the seller name?


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Feb 2013)

Umm I can find out Mate I'll get back to u when I'm home tonight. I know there cheap and not as good but even if they broke every 3 months you would still only paying 3.80 or what ever it is for some tweezers every few months. and not really worry about miss treating them. Who knows. I'm a student so can't really afford nice expensive tools. If I had the money I would for sure.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ale36 (15 Feb 2013)

would you really need spring, curved and straight scissors? can some one explain a bit about the function of each different one?


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Feb 2013)

ale36 said:


> would you really need spring, curved and straight scissors? can some one explain a bit about the function of each different one?


The spring scissors are smaller than my hand and are my Bible, they get to stems I would never ever be able to reach around rock and wood etc. very very handy indeed. The curve scissors I use for my Riccia carpet, just makes life easier on the wrist. The straight scissors are good for general use. I could use the curve scissors for the same reason but definitely suggest the spring scissors. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikeyd (15 Feb 2013)

Second the eBay route. Obviously the more expensive ones in the shops are going to better quality but the ones I got off eBay are good value. Tenner for curved scissors and tweasers delivered. 
Seller I got mine from is 6direct.


----------



## wazuck (15 Feb 2013)

Note that you don't need aquarium grade tools. You will find good bargains by searching for dentist/surgeons tools. As long as they are stainless all is good.


----------



## tim (15 Feb 2013)

Wave scissors from aquariumplantfood best £16 I've spent in a long time


----------



## Ady34 (15 Feb 2013)

ale36 said:


> would you really need spring, curved and straight scissors? can some one explain a bit about the function of each different one?


never used spring...im not that lazy  but in all seriousness i have straight and curved/wave scissors.....i only ever use the wave scissors (£22 ish quid from TGM), they can get anywhere and do any trim, carpets, stems, rhyzome etc, they even act like angled scissors for those really difficult to reach plants. I also have straight and angled tweezers....i only ever use the straight, i find them much easier to use when planting. Id invest in some straight tweezers and wave scissors. Good quality ones, especially the scissors, are worth it as they are manufactured better and remain sharp with a tight cutting action which is better for the plants when trimming....my cheaper ones are no where near as good.
Tools are essential, fingers are fat and hands are big, house scissors are too bulky and inaccurate, you need to be able to see what your doing so they are worth the investment long term 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## ciderdrinker (16 Feb 2013)

tim said:


> Wave scissors from aquariumplantfood best £16 I've spent in a long time


I'll second that. i bought some and they're superb​


----------



## ale36 (18 Feb 2013)

ok so i think i made my list:
Straight and Curve Tweezers 
straight, spring and wave scissor

if any of you believe there is  a must that i haven't listed please let me know, Thanks


----------

